# Awesome Video



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If this has already been posted sorry about that but here's the video again.

Video by Scott McKinley Productions, Produced for Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation for Ad campaign. Licensed music by Kenny G. This short video won Grand Prize - Best of Show at International Wildlife Film Festival in Missoula Montana! The majority was shot on location in Yellowstone National Park, Grand Teton National Park and The National Elk Refuge in Jackson Hole, Wyoming.

[youtube:2jdcnlwi]http://www.youtube.com/v/BUOQ_yPW_0s[/youtube:2jdcnlwi]


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed - Awesome video!


----------

